# First attempt at temp surfing



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

I have just had a thermocouple delivered LINK and have been experimenting with temperature surfing with my Gaggia baby class D.

Using the bottom of a beer can (as a substitute for a polystyrene cup method) positioned against the group gasket with the end of the thermocouple inside, hanging just off the bottom to record the temperature of the brew water.

I have found it takes about 30 seconds of steam switch engagement from the time the brew thermostat switches off for the temperature of the water to reach 93 degrees which I believe is a good ball park figure for brew temperature.

I am pleased to report the espresso produced seems to have lost some of its sourness and I am using the espresso roast from the Urban Coffee Co.

Has anyone else had similar experience or any temperature surfing tips to share?

Tom


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Tom

Sorry, I can't help you with any temp surfing tips, but I was wondering if that thermocouple was waterproof? Also how long did delivery take?

Cheers

tribs


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, very interesting stuff when you get into measuring temperature humps and rebound times. I've been logging the temp profile of my faema recently (k-type up a single spout) and finding huge differences in the shot when using different purge and rebound times to control the temperature. Bit of a pain, tbh! Makes me want a multi-boiler machine. I was told recently that it's possible to get a flat profile with a HX machine, but so far it eludes me. Research continues


----------

